# FISH MEDICATION



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey Guys,

New Mbuna tank is settling in and god forbid I encounter any problems with fish health going forward, however...
Wanted to stock some meds just in case. There are so many products to choose from

Could you recommend a couple of go to products I could keep on my shelf that have worked for you guys in the past to treat a few of the more common fish health problems..?

Ich X?
Paraguard..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do not keep any medication on hand.

The only medication I have ever used is metronidazole but it expires, it is expensive, and you can get it overnight if you need it.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I do not have anything on hand.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Not a medication but having epsom and aquarium salts readily available is a good idea. It's worth making a 3% solution of epsom salts and having it available at the first sign of bloat or your fish not pooping. I soak the food in eat when feeding and it's very effective. Aquarium salts are useful for ich and a variety of other external problems.

I'm in Canada and most medications are no longer available without seeing a veterinarian, so using salts are the main strategy for a lot of fish keepers.


----------



## Luminous (Sep 5, 2019)

As of now, I don't have anything in hand.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

With Africans chances are that you will deal with bloat and not much else in terms of disease. That's why I now make it a point to have Clout on hand. Metro never worked for me.
You will also most likely deal with fish that got beaten up. For that I like to keep them is a salt solution of 3ppt for about two weeks.
Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Go to <vendor name removed> he sells a 3 med pack for all needs. He has a YouTube video of it.


----------

